

Top 20 Americas Most Promising Companies - ThomPete
http://www.forbes.com/pictures/mee45eedm/intro/

======
cleverjake
Are nonajax/non-inline top XX lists like this solely for increased page views?

~~~
electrichead
I didn't know these slideshows still exist or that people still click through
all of them.

